# are you a snuggler or not and why?



## likeitmatters (Apr 18, 2011)

I met someone at work and he told me that he is not snuggler and needs a wide berth of free space to exist and I said I love to hug and do not need that much personal space in my life.

what about you?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 18, 2011)

100% snuggler. Majority of past partners have complained that, "You're physically needy," and to that I say, "Bah!"

You'd be needy too if you constantly crave it and went years without ever getting any, darnit.


----------



## penguin (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes yes yes. Snuggling is awesome. In bed, out of it, I don't care. It's good stuff.


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to trust someone who wasn't down to snuggle 24/7.
It makes everything better, especially cold rainy nights and movies...

And now I'm craving someone to cuddle... damnit.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm fine with it but i also like space. doesn't bother me either way


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Loves me some snugglin, but I never get it. Watching movies is just that much enhanced by snuggling. And that's my favorite past time


----------



## Goreki (Apr 18, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm fine with it but i also like space. doesn't bother me either way



Amen. Limpets are annoying and so are skittish horses.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 18, 2011)

i used to be a total affection whore but i've calmed down some. i still like to cuddle and hug and hold hands but i also need some space too.


----------



## imfree (Apr 18, 2011)

Snuggles/cuddles are the greatest.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 18, 2011)

I generally love snuggling, but it depends on my mood honestly. There are times that I just don't want to be touched, you know?


----------



## Vageta (Apr 18, 2011)

I LIVE to cuddle!..and eat...and smoke dope...


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 18, 2011)

I generally like being hugged/cuddled/snuggled. I'd say 99.9% of the time. Other times, I just don't want to be touched or talked to. This is when I'm beyond cranky and just need a few minutes to compose myself.


----------



## imfree (Apr 18, 2011)

imfree said:


> Snuggles/cuddles are the greatest.



I think snuggling/cuddling is an innate animal, mammal characteristic. One remarkable thing is that intellectual people, in my observation, seem to enjoy snuggling/cuddling a little more than average.


Different as cats and dogs are, even Alleigh 
and Candy are never very far apart. 

View attachment FurKids 4-18-2011 wb md.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2011)

I love to snuggle and cuddle and miss it a lot.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never had the opportunity to snuggle....but when that time comes (and it's coming soon) I think I'll love snuggling up with her. I've really been craving that protective feeling that I know I'll get from cuddling her.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a snuggler, love the feeling of being close and just feeling like i'm protecting someone. I can't sleep like snuggled up though.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

As long as not smothering, I love it. Unfortunately it's not too practical any more for more than prolonged hugs :really sad:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2011)

I love snuggles and cuddles! There is nothing worse than being with someone who does not have the same "touch" needs as yourself.


----------



## viracocha (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a secret cuddler. I pretend I'm not all about it, but I am. I have to pretty much be in love to properly cuddle though.


----------



## PinkRodery (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it. Unfortunately no one I know is really the cuddly type, or they are bit not towards me.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 18, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Loves me some snugglin, but I never get it. Watching movies is just that much enhanced by snuggling. And that's my favorite past time





Come be in Maine and cuddle with me silly


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 18, 2011)

I cuddle constantly

friends, lovers, pets

I cannot live without cuddling


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 18, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> As long as not smothering, I love it. Unfortunately it's not too practical any more for more than prolonged hugs :really sad:



... Why not?! Nooooo!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I love snuggles and cuddles! *There is nothing worse than being with someone who does not have the same "touch" needs as yourself.*


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> ... Why not?! Nooooo!



a combination of size and disability issues


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 18, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> a combination of size and disability issues



*Pouts*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 18, 2011)

I love cuddling and snuggling up with someone. That being said, if I'm super exhausted and want to sleep soundly, I find I do so better if I'm not cuddling someone or being cuddled...just because I tend to find myself concerned with my co-cuddler's comfort more than my own. But if we're cuddling in a non-sleeping situation or just happen to doze off while cuddling...it's the best.

*sigh*

I could deal with a squeeze.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> *Pouts*




Awwwwww....please no sadness on my account.


----------



## imfree (Apr 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I love cuddling and snuggling up with someone. That being said, if I'm super exhausted and want to sleep soundly, I find I do so better if I'm not cuddling someone or being cuddled...just because I tend to find myself concerned with my co-cuddler's comfort more than my own. But if we're cuddling in a non-sleeping situation or just happen to doze off while cuddling...it's the best.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I could deal with a squeeze.



Hahaha!, cuddling and co-dozing is as good as it gets, I mean really!, perfect peace, perfect bliss!


----------



## matty81 (Apr 18, 2011)

snugglebunny all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 18, 2011)

last time I watched a movie with someone and was going to cuddle I fell asleep.

As for the bedroom, arm or leg tossed over the other person, or arm or leg tossed over me. Intertwined is where it's at. Waking up in the middle of the night to find that person right in your arms and still there with you is a great feeling. you can just lean over and give them a smell with kiss with your rancid sleep breath. It's the greatest feeling.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> As for the bedroom, arm or leg tossed over the other person, or arm or leg tossed over me. Intertwined is where it's at. Waking up in the middle of the night to find that person right in your arms and still there with you is a great feeling. you can just lean over and give them a smell with kiss with your rancid sleep breath. It's the greatest feeling.


This, this, a million times, this!

It's what I've craved the majority of my life, and only getting a semi-regular fix of it for a quarter of those years still isn't enough for me!


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Awwwwww....please no sadness on my account.




I worked for an evil corporation all day, and got no sleep last night. 

The sadness is not your fault.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 19, 2011)

100% a snuggler. Why? 'cause snuggling is freaking awesome.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 19, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I worked for an evil corporation all day, and got no sleep last night.
> 
> The sadness is not your fault.



I'm a peon in an evil corporation! I understand...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I worked for an evil corporation all day, and got no sleep last night.
> 
> The sadness is not your fault.



{{{{{{{{analikesyourface}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cors (Apr 19, 2011)

I generally like cuddling and I loooove being squished. 

However, I don't get that much of it at night because my body thermostat is broken and I am cold practically all the time while the other person will most likely be perspiring and wanting some space and ventilation.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 19, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I love snuggles and cuddles! There is nothing worse than being with someone who does not have the same "touch" needs as yourself.



agreed 900%



rellis10 said:


> I've never had the opportunity to snuggle....but when that time comes (and it's coming soon) I think I'll love snuggling up with her..



everytime you mention it I have a huge grin on my face. I have no idea why I'm so happy for you guys, but does it matter?


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> {{{{{{{{analikesyourface}}}}}}}}





Uh huh? That's my username? Please don't tell me you're also reading it as anal ikes your face, because that makes no sense.

Ana Likes Your Face. No anal


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 19, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Uh huh? That's my username? Please don't tell me you're also reading it as anal ikes your face, because that makes no sense.
> 
> Ana Likes Your Face. No anal



I'm not sure i know anyone who 'ikes' anything


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 19, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Uh huh? That's my username? Please don't tell me you're also reading it as anal ikes your face, because that makes no sense.
> 
> Ana Likes Your Face. No anal




Ummmm....I was just passing along a hug. I'm sorry.


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 19, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I'm not sure i know anyone who 'ikes' anything




You'd be surprised what my friends have turned "iking" into. It's like, a real verb now. In OUR stupid day-to-day speech, that is.


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 19, 2011)

Definitely love to snuggle/cuddle. I'll allow any lady wanting to cuddle to invade my personal space at any time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Ummmm....I was just passing along a hug. I'm sorry.


{{{{{Zandoz}}}}}


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Ummmm....I was just passing along a hug. I'm sorry.




Oh .. hey... I feel like a buttface now... (((((Zandoz)))))


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> {{{{{Zandoz}}}}}




Thank you good lady. I can always use those....especially today.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Oh .. hey... I feel like a buttface now... (((((Zandoz)))))




No worries good lady


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Snuggling is awesome. Especially when you have someone soft and warm to do it with.


----------



## Kamily (Apr 20, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> 100% snuggler. Majority of past partners have complained that, "You're physically needy," and to that I say, "Bah!"
> 
> You'd be needy too if you constantly crave it and went years without ever getting any, darnit.



Amen!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm incredibly sensitive to touch, which is why I don't touch people and I don't let them touch me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 22, 2011)

i think alot of guys are opposed to snuggling because it is the "un-man like" thing to do,but im a total snuggler.nothing can be snuggling up with the girl you care for.:happy:


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jun 30, 2011)

I love to snuggle with BHM. I can't think of anything as romantic as that


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 1, 2011)

I very much love snuggling. It just feels perfect.


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 1, 2011)

Snuggling with a big man is my idea of heaven.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 1, 2011)

Snuggling is one of my specialties as a softer, rounder, somewhat more cuddly chick. Why would I pass on it?


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jul 2, 2011)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I am a snuggler, love the feeling of being close and just feeling like i'm protecting someone. I can't sleep like snuggled up though.



I'm the same way. If I spoon before bed, I gotta be the big spoon/outside spoon. I feel the protector, the comforter....

But, once sleepy time comes, all bets are off and I roll over to lay on the edge of the bed... (Big Edge..lol)


----------



## Morbid (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm a full on snuggler... I love to hold a sexy woman close to my body and feel her against me.... (I miss snuggling so much)


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not a snuggler. i prefer personal space.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kaylathebudgie said:


> I'm not a snuggler. i prefer personal space.




your missing out.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 4, 2011)

I actually miss snuggling. Have only had encounters lately with no cuddling post-coitus.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought everyone loved a good snuggle. I am the human pillow, yep its safe to say i like a good snuggle.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 10, 2011)

I snuggle


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 10, 2011)

<<<<< Cuddlebunny


----------



## escapist (Jul 10, 2011)

I have often admitted that I am a Cuddle-slut. I don't charge, and I give it out all the time. I may even have an addiction problem with it lol. If your cute and cuddly and pass by me, there is a good chance you will get picked up and wrapped up by a huge hulking mass that wants to cuddle and snuggle. :happy:


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jul 10, 2011)

Snuggles are good, cuddles are better, and snuggle-cuddles are the best except the hot thing is an issue that A/C and a fan helps...


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 10, 2011)

love love love both snuggling and cuddling. I've always been a 'touchy' person - love hugs and massages, giving and receiving.


----------



## Chongo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, I'm Dougie D. And I'm a snuggler. I guess the first part is to admit I'm an addict? I've always loved to snuggle, and love the feeling of bewbs pressed into my back.. Until it gets hot, then out the window I go for cool air.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 12, 2011)

Snuggling is SUCH an addiction

I love having my arm under a gal's neck and one of my legs draped over top of her while we spoon and giggle.

I lovelovelovelovelove snuggling.

Waking up looking directly into someone's face while you're still in each other's arms is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 12, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Snuggling is SUCH an addiction
> 
> I love having my arm under a gal's neck and one of my legs draped over top of her while we spoon and giggle.
> 
> ...



You just described my favorite snuggling position.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 12, 2011)

IszyStone said:


> You just described my favorite snuggling position.



You're so adorable, I'm sure snuggling with you in just about any position would be agreeable


----------



## Broadside (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a huge snuggler, pun intended. 

From holding hands in the theater, to just sharing the couch as an end-pillow man-blanket (yes, I'm warm, please put your icy cold hands down the back of my shirt).

I'm a big pillow talker as well, but I became more of a pillow talker after I learned about the little post-coitus chemical joke we're all part of. If you're not familiar with what I'm talking about, here's a quick breakdown.

After an orgasm a...
Man releases tryptophan, which is a naturally produced sedative.
Woman releases oxytocin, which in addition to other things, acts a emotional bonding amplifier.

Which is why when the guy falls asleep so fast, the woman is so pissed.






So guys, it's not your fault, but you're better off cuddling and splitting a sam'ich if you wanna make her happy.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm definitely a snuggler. I'm a complete and total cuddle slut too. I don't know what it is, girls just can't help themselves and seem to love being wrapped in my arms. Must be some sort of protective/security type deal for them...and I'm always happy to oblige.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 17, 2011)

Because my big guy was jealous and won't be outdone.We snuggle too.

Plus I just realized,I take alot of afternoon naps in that chair.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Boxer! Greatest dog breed on the planet!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Nice Boxer! Greatest dog breed on the planet!



I'm inclined to agree with you.My wife introduced me to the breed 14 years ago and I've always had at least one in my life ever since.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I had one until he passed away a few years ago...they're all characters.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm normally a very private, introverted person who enjoys their space, but I'm also an absolute cuddle fiend. I totally understand people who don't need/want a lot of physical contact in their lives/relationships, but I'm definitely not that way.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

BrokenCassette said:


> I'm normally a very private, introverted person who enjoys their space, but I'm also an absolute cuddle fiend. I totally understand people who don't need/want a lot of physical contact in their lives/relationships, but I'm definitely not that way.




to be honest,i think it really wouldn't BE a relationship without some kind of closeness or cuddling of some sort.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 24, 2011)

I love to snuggle and cuddle but my body puts out a lot of heat and usually the girl can't take very much of it at a time.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 25, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> I love to snuggle and cuddle but my body puts out a lot of heat and usually the girl can't take very much of it at a time.



I too have felt the sting of an ex telling me that she feels like she is cuddling with a portable heater. I then venture off to get a snack


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 25, 2011)

It depends entirely on the person, and if the person's right, I'm a cuddle-pup


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 25, 2011)

I am an A-class snuggler... but unfortunately I have no one to snuggle with.


----------



## a bum (Jul 27, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I am an A-class snuggler... but unfortunately I have no one to snuggle with.



I use to snuggle alot back then ( I say I'm an A- Class as well) . Here and there I snuggle with some of my friends. But it has been a while now


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 2, 2011)

Must Love Cuddling/snuggling! It feels so good  I cuddle with some of my guy friends every now and then simply because it's awesome!


----------



## Ola (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a cuddle whore, lol. I prefer using physical contact to express affection, even if it's as brief as a hug or a pat on the back.

As for why, I don't know. I can get all psychological on you if you want, but then we'll be here all day.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh the joys of snuggling and cuddling. . Something I rarely get to do. . Yet I seem to suffer from the same "affliction" as some of the other guys here. I was referred to as a "human furnace" by an ex. .she was very fond of that fact and at every opportunity would. . get as close to me as possible. . Even in warm weather. . There are few things better than cuddling. . IMHO


----------



## Melian (Aug 3, 2011)

You know how a cat will just walk into the room, jump onto the couch and stretch itself out over you, totally getting in your way and pissing you off (especially when you're gaming)?

That's more my style.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know how a cat will just walk into the room, jump onto the couch and stretch itself out over you, totally getting in your way and pissing you off (especially when you're gaming)?
> 
> That's more my style.



You don't like the big spoon/little spoon situation?


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 3, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> I love to snuggle and cuddle but my body puts out a lot of heat and usually the girl can't take very much of it at a time.



Aww I love to cuddle up to a BHM but her ein the summer time, I usually can't take it very long before I overheat.

I can't wait until it starts getting cold and snowy again, because there is nothing like melting into a big man on a freesing northern Nevada evening (yes it snows in the part of Nevada where I live).


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know how a cat will just walk into the room, jump onto the couch and stretch itself out over you, totally getting in your way and pissing you off (especially when you're gaming)?
> 
> That's more my style.



I like to do this too just to see if I can distract. Unless he's dead or gay the answer is always yes. Still, I love to snuggle/cuddle/spoon too. I like all kinds of contact.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Aww I love to cuddle up to a BHM but her ein the summer time, I usually can't take it very long before I overheat.
> 
> I can't wait until it starts getting cold and snowy again, because there is nothing like melting into a big man on a freesing northern Nevada evening (yes it snows in the part of Nevada where I live).



Yeah, the summer can get a little bit sweaty unless you're sitting directly in front of a fan or air conditioner. My big body has a way of heating up the bed and pillows and surrounding area too.

My current SO is slightly anemic, though, so she appreciates the extra warmth. I'm really craving the falling leaves and snow and cold nights right now in this disgusting heat.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know how a cat will just walk into the room, jump onto the couch and stretch itself out over you, totally getting in your way and pissing you off (especially when you're gaming)?
> 
> That's more my style.



Thank god for game pausing!


----------



## Melian (Aug 4, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> You don't like the big spoon/little spoon situation?



It's cool, but I have to be in the mood for it....and I'm usually not.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 4, 2011)

Like I said before it depends entirely on the person.

When I really care about someone and I feel comfortable with them, and they are comfortable with it I get really snuggly and cuddly.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep reading this thread as "are you a sMuggler or not and why?"

But like I said before, yes, I snuggle, sometimes it leads to gruggling, and if I'm lucky it leads to fuggling.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 5, 2011)

Broadside said:


> I keep reading this thread as "are you a sMuggler or not and why?"
> 
> But like I said before, yes, I snuggle, sometimes it leads to gruggling, and if I'm lucky it leads to fuggling.



Or a run-in with an ill-tempered wookie or a hermaphrodite slug of a gangster with a fetish for brown-haired princesses.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 7, 2011)

Wrong thread!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm one of those people who needs a lot of space too. Sometimes I totally hate being touched. But occasionally I'll snuggle, although more often than not I'm pretty indifferent to it. 

When I think about it, I'm sure it's because I'm an only child. I mean, it's because I'm an only child that I need my alone time and I can't sleep in a room with other people. So perhaps me not being a fan of snuggling is party of that.


----------



## laurieinhou (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been so long I'm not sure I remember, but it seems to me I have a vague recollection of it being favorable.

Actually I probably fall into the camp of depends on my mood. I love touch so I imagine my mood would be leaning in one direction most of the time. :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2011)

Melian said:


> It's cool, but I have to be in the mood for it....and I'm usually not.


 

I love you.


Haha.


----------



## Melian (Aug 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I love you.
> 
> 
> Haha.



I'd hug you, but it's likely that we'd both feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> wookie .



omg, wookiee.

nerdly, 
jes


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish I could Snuggles right now...


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm an in-between, I don't like being smothered, but I do like being close with an arm around each other or something of the kind.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 14, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Thank god for game pausing!



Bullshit, that doesn't work if you're playing punchout. And If Melian "cat styled" me while I was playing punch out, I'd be pissed . . . and horny. But mostly pissed . . . and horny.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Bullshit, that doesn't work if you're playing punchout. And If Melian "cat styled" me while I was playing punch out, I'd be pissed . . . and horny. But mostly pissed . . . and horny.



If she 'cat-styled' me I'd be more concerned about how she found out where I lived then snuck into my flat unnoticed...and horny.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 14, 2011)

MrBob said:


> If she 'cat-styled' me I'd be more concerned about how she found out where I lived then snuck into my flat unnoticed...and horny.



You clearly don't know Melian Very well. She once hid out in a trash can and acted like a raccoon just to stare into my window. Arizona doesn't even have raccoons. That's how convincing she was.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You clearly don't know Melian Very well. She once hid out in a trash can and acted like a raccoon just to stare into my window. Arizona doesn't even have raccoons. That's how convincing she was.



I haven't been here very long,but the rumor I heard going around was that she masqueraded as a rattlesnake in Ireland to stalk her prey,and noone caught her.Can you confirm or deny that one?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You clearly don't know Melian Very well. She once hid out in a trash can and acted like a raccoon just to stare into my window. Arizona doesn't even have raccoons. That's how convincing she was.



The cat's staring at me funny, did I forget to put water down? Wait a minute...I don't have a cat!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 15, 2011)

if melian cat-styled me i would have to assume that it was a sexy attempt on my life and throw her. i picture this being followed by a mr and mrs smith type combat situation... i... need a cold shower :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate you guys. Hahaha.


----------



## Hole (Nov 13, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Snuggling is SUCH an addiction
> 
> I love having my arm under a gal's neck and one of my legs draped over top of her while we spoon and giggle.
> 
> ...



That's how I feel.

I guess I'm a sap.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 13, 2011)

How relevant this thread pops up. The last two nights I have had the strongest cuddle-urges I've ever had. Like...I NEED to be spooning someone and kissing their shoulders/upper back and such.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 13, 2011)

samezies. Just a few nights ago I had someone over JUST so we could cuddle.

addicted for sure.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 13, 2011)

I am such a cuddleslut, and especially love to get trapped between strong legs and arms, "forcing" me to be close.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 13, 2011)

I love cuddling so much that I'd gladly cuddle with a woman as small as I am! (Though I will say that my long skinny arms were purpose-built for wrapping around chubbier ladies!)

I'd have more cuddles but I'm irresponsible with them. I can't keep them innocent! I have to be picky on who I let myself cuddle up to. =\


----------



## Deanna (Nov 13, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I'd have more cuddles but I'm irresponsible with them. I can't keep them innocent! I have to be picky on who I let myself cuddle up to. =\



Me too. They can easily become hot 'n heavy so I have to be careful. There are people who master the art of Platonic Snuggling, but not me.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 14, 2011)

Platonic Snuggling! if this even exists im out of the snuggling biz.


----------



## analikesyourface (Nov 14, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Platonic Snuggling! if this even exists im out of the snuggling biz.




I have a lot of platonic snuggling fests. One even created me and my buddy tim's cuddle child, panda. He gets panda every other week. 

Is it bad that we're playing with pillow pets or no?


----------



## hedonist (Nov 14, 2011)

Cuddling / snuggling / sticking together etc. hell yes & constantly with someone I'm intimate with! More so than words, I feel it's the best way of expressing how you feel about someone. 
But I don't get the whole hugging friends as a greeting thing and platonic snuggling would freak me out completely!

There will be no touching / hugging any friends except in extreme emotional circumstances (as in they'd have to be very upset, crying and really need comforting and even then I'd feel awkward about it). I mean I'm not a monster or anything...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 14, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I'd have more cuddles but I'm irresponsible with them. I can't keep them innocent! I have to be picky on who I let myself cuddle up to. =\



This is me too. Not that I don't love cuddling just for the sake of cuddling, but cuddling is typically a gateway display for me.


----------



## imfree (Nov 14, 2011)

I can and love to cuddle non-sexually. I cuddled a fully-dressed lady into :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:, well, you know, without any difficulty, one time.:happy:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 15, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Platonic Snuggling! if this even exists im out of the snuggling biz.



Three weeks ago I ended up snuggling with a guy friend after we shared some wine and bitching about life. I warned, "No funny business, pal" 

Ha! Fail.


----------



## escapist (Nov 15, 2011)

I am a self-proclaimed cuddle-slut. I'm so damn touchy feely-snugly. I often do it without even noticing. I'm pretty sure at my size I have my own gravity well. I wonder if other 400+ guy/gals feel like it too. Often I have been told I am like a bear with the activity level of a squirrel and the rubb-on-you lovey doveyness of a tomcat and the naughty grin of of the Cheshire cat.


----------



## Bighairyman (Nov 15, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Three weeks ago I ended up snuggling with a guy friend after we shared some wine and bitching about life. I warned, "No funny business, pal"
> 
> Ha! Fail.



Why can't I get that lucky with you? :eat2:


----------



## Bighairyman (Nov 15, 2011)

There is nothing better then cuddling with a large lady who just came out of the shower. I don't know what it is but this is my perfect cuddle situation...

The girl and I just had an amazing time of shower sex. We are now out of the shower. We go into my bed and I am laying with her arm wrapped around her holding her close to my sensational squishyness. I can smell her shampoo in her still damp hair. Big Bang Theory is on and I am whispering to her telling her how much I am attracted to her and kissing her neck gently. With our fingers interlocked we both fall asleep with her in my arms. 

That is the most amazing thing that I think could ever happen. I don't know why, but to me that is better then sex. Probably because it is showing so much affection for one another and lets face it. If it comes down to sex, anyone can do that themselves. But it is awfully hard to cuddle yourself to sleep. 

p.s. Ladies, I am single and in Michigan.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 15, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> That is the most amazing thing that I think could ever happen. I don't know why, but to me that is better then sex. Probably because it is showing so much affection for one another and lets face it. If it comes down to sex, anyone can do that themselves. But it is awfully hard to cuddle yourself to sleep.



This this this. Cuddles that lead to sex are great, but sex that leads to cuddles is even BETTER.


----------



## Bighairyman (Nov 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> This this this. Cuddles that lead to sex are great, but sex that leads to cuddles is even BETTER.



hehe, the sex happened in the shower


----------



## biglynch (Nov 15, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Three weeks ago I ended up snuggling with a guy friend after we shared some wine and bitching about life. I warned, "No funny business, pal"
> 
> Ha! Fail.



No funny business, pal = just wait there and i will ask the boss if thats ok. Its ok
Snuggling at worst should end with one use anytime credit for hot steamy lovin. Or steak and a blowjob. I think this is very fair.


----------



## mischel (Nov 15, 2011)

I love snuggling!
But i'm very confused at that moment snuggling together with a girl, if i may be allowed to touch her hips, legs and of course her boobies!

She's allowed to touch me anywhere... i so miss being touched .

But it's already über awesome to feel boobies through her clothes... :happy:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 15, 2011)

My gal and I are obsessive cuddlers. We even cuddle during church services. We each spent years married to non-cuddler exes so we have ages of missed cuddles to make up for.


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> My gal and I are obsessive cuddlers. We even cuddle during church services. We each spent years married to non-cuddler exes so we have ages of missed cuddles to make up for.



Lord have mercy on the next Lady I hook up with, then! She'll need to be an obsessive cuddler, as I've missed out on decades of cuddling.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 15, 2011)

This is The Snuggler!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 15, 2011)

All you guys ... why aren't there more of you around? It's like you all know how much us ladies _crave_ it, and you crave it the same. You need to hold a seminar for the men I date.


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to snuggle, but only with people who are taller than me. Otherwise, it just... doesn't fit properly.... hahaha


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 15, 2011)

Helen53105 said:


> I like to snuggle, but only with people who are taller than me. Otherwise, it just... doesn't fit properly.... hahaha



I'm 6'0" and have cuddled with women ranging from 5'3" to 5'10", and they all fit great, though I do sometimes think about cuddling with a woman MUCH taller than me maybe once just to see how it feels to be a properly "little" little spoon, lol.


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I'm 6'0" and have cuddled with women ranging from 5'3" to 5'10", and they all fit great, though I do sometimes think about cuddling with a woman MUCH taller than me maybe once just to see how it feels to be a properly "little" little spoon, lol.



Haha, being the little spoon is pretty rad, I say try it! Sorry I can't help, I'm only 5'7"


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 16, 2011)

Helen53105 said:


> Haha, being the little spoon is pretty rad, I say try it! Sorry I can't help, I'm only 5'7"



As cool as feeling oh-so-little in someone's arms might be, I'd be content to be a "taller" little spoon any day, especially if the big spoon knows the exact things to do to make me melt... :blush:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 16, 2011)

biglynch said:


> No funny business, pal = just wait there and i will ask the boss if thats ok. Its ok
> Snuggling at worst should end with one use anytime credit for hot steamy lovin. Or steak and a blowjob. I think this is very fair.



You're right, and I am always in the mood for a steak.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 16, 2011)

Love to snuggle most of the time -- except when I'm in one of my need to be alone moods.


----------



## ex1976 (Nov 16, 2011)

My name's Aaron, I just posted in the intro section. 
I'm a snuggler/cuddler too, I just love to be wrapped around a woman. Although when going to sleep I usually snuggle up until after she falls asleep and then I have to roll over to actually sleep, damn troubled sleeping. I'm very sensitive to another's touch and I just love to have someone running their hands all over me and I love returning that feeling. I also love having someone rub my head, I absolutely love getting my haircut and shampooed, one of the greatest feelings.
I so miss not having anyone to wrap myself around. I have always gravitated towards larger women but I would love to wrap myself around a little petite gal just to see what it felt like to envelope someone.


----------



## Jess87 (Nov 19, 2011)

I rarely care for it. It tends to make me paranoid. Spooning is the worst. I'm always pretty confident it's just an attempt to lure me into complacency so he can apply a gogoplata or at least a camel clutch. It makes me very aware of my elbows. Apart from that I get a really spastic internal monologue going.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 25, 2011)

Cunoodling... all the way. Unless it is nasty hot. I hate heat most of the time


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 26, 2011)

I would say mostly not. I tend to like my space, and respect that he/she may feel the same way. But if it's cold enough, I almost require it.


----------

